# Free Products



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I move house in 3 weeks and currently have a large cellar which is my "product store".

There is no way I can take everything I have to the new house which is smaller in terms of garage/storage so I am going to have to get rid of a whole load of waxes, sealants, sprays, tyre gel, cleaners, some of which is unused etc. Most of it is quality product but I can only take with me what I currently use.

I see there is a meeting coming up on 28 November and I wondered if there is any interest in me putting everything in a box (or two) and you guys can have it to try/experiment. 

I would prefer if some good could come from it, such as a donation to Yorkhill Children's Hospital, so if you want to throw a few £'s in for anything you take, someone in need might benefit too.

My main problem will be getting it to the meet since I move that weekend but if someone wants to pick it up or if I can take it somewhere in Glasgow beforehand then that would be OK. I live in Milngavie and work near Anniesland.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Wish i lived a bit closer, have a wee bit of cash currently but don't have a card!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

organgrinder said:


> I move house in 3 weeks and currently have a large cellar which is my "product store".
> 
> There is no way I can take everything I have to the new house which is smaller in terms of garage/storage so I am going to have to get rid of a whole load of waxes, sealants, sprays, tyre gel, cleaners, some of which is unused etc. Most of it is quality product but I can only take with me what I currently use.
> 
> ...


I will most likely be around your work before the meet if you want me to pick it up for you.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks but it would need to be during the week before if that's OK


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

I live just round the corner from you mate so i don't mind popping round either.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Sweet sorted, Gio you pick it up son


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

That's fine I will let you know when I have it together for collection.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Very generous of you organgrinder, good man!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

if someone doesnt mind picking some stuff up for me, i'd be really grateful, usually im either at college, or work, and milngavie is a bit too far away just now, due to a lack of petrol and money


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Everything now boxed up and ready to go. There is loads of stuff including a few bottles of TW Gloss Guard and Extra Gloss which are way better than people give them credit for - a very good winter protector. There are wash mitts, sponges, wheel brush, car wash, waxes incl Pete's, Vics Concours, 50/50 and a sample of SN, sealants, tyre gel both Matt and shiny, Megs rubber care etc, etc.

Glasgow Gio can you let me know when you can pick it up and do you want to come to my work at Anniesland or the house in Milngavie?

PM sent


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry guys the wife is giving me grief on this one. If you don't want it I will find it another home.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I could pick this up if required. I'm not sure when the meet is so don't know if I can make that yet but can hold on to it till someone wants to get it if you need it gone organgrinder.

I work in Bearsden so pass Milngavie all the time, plus my mate stays in Anniesland. Let me know a time that suits you to collect and I could do if thats ok with everyone?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Ditto, any problems and I could pick it up this week from home or business. Hope it makes some good money for charity:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Yup! When is this meet from what I can see it is unconfirmed date/time.

Depending on whats in the box how about divvying it up as samples and offering it to DW? With proceeds to DWs efforts towards sebastians house? Not sure just a thought.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd rather any money went to Yorkhill Children's Hospital just from a personal perspective and from the help they have given our daughter. What you do with the stuff doesn't bother me at all.

If the pick up is during the day (c7am to 5.45pm), it would be easier at the office in Anniesland but if the evening (after about 6.30) I can leave it at the house. Any day this week would suit as long as I know where. When I know if it's day or evening I will PM the address etc.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

If you need it gone pronto I'm off work all week so can get it from you any day including tomorrow if you wish. Just PM me your address. I will also PM you my mobile number incase I'm not online tomorrow give me a text or such?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Picked this up, will get pics up tomorrow as I've only just got in from the girlfriends house and I'm knackered.

Excellent bloke organgrinder. Genuine gentleman.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Spoony said:


> I've only just got in from the girlfriends house and I'm knackered.


Oh aye?

:lol: kidding!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Lmao I never thought about it like that.

So far took 1 box out of the car, hopefully didnt drop anything in the drive lol and have got this list so far:

CG New Car Smell - 99% Full
Megs Hot Rims - 20% Full
PB Wheel Seal 80% Full
TW Platinum Precision Car Wax - 100% Full
TW Platinum Protective Extra Gloss - 80% Full
TW Gloss Guard - 75% Full
TW Original Hard Wax - 75% Full
Williams F1 Carnauba Polish - 20% Full
AG Interiror Shampoo - 60% Full
TW Extreme Wax For Wheels - 20 - 25% Full
TW Metallic Car Wax - 100% Full
TW Extreme Nanotech Tyre Gel - 100% Full
Megs Ultimate Quick Detailer - 95% Full
AG Paint Renovator - 85-90% Full
Sonus Acrylic Spritz - 95% Full
Sonus Acrylic Glanz - 95% Full
FK Sample Kit (Pink Wax, Final Body Shine [425], Super Shampoo [121], Shampoo Super Conc and #303 Foam Pad Glaze) Almost unused only tiny amounts out of them.

Quantities I estimated on the cautious side so maybe a bit more in them.

Hopefully raise a good amount from this for Yorkhill Childrens Hosipital. I'm also going tothrow in some products of my own as a wee clearout. Worthy chartiy so why not!


----------

